# concrete: do it yourself or pay contractor



## Chase1994 (Jul 28, 2010)

i was wondering if it would be cheaper to do a concrete slab for a shop yourself or paying to have someone come out and they lay it and all? im pretty sure doing it yourself would be cheaper, but was just wondering. thanks.... size could would be around a 40X40, 40X50 or something.


----------



## Brassman (Jul 28, 2010)

If you know what you are doing, lay it out & prep it yourself, & then have a cement truck come in & drop the concrete while you & your helpers spread it.  If you are really lucky, schedule the trucks for the end of the day when they have partial loads & are headed back to the shop.  It should be cheaper that way - just make sure they have the strength-grade you need.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 29, 2010)

You probably can't get the concrete delivered nearly as cheaply as a contractor can.  If you can do the lay out and prep work yourself and get the forms set, you can probably hire a contractor to pour it for about the same as it would cost you to pour it yourself.


----------



## Brassman (Jul 29, 2010)

Price them both & go from there.  There are a lot of hungry contractors out there.  If the prices are close, I'd go with a reputable contractor instead of getting the concrete myself.


----------



## tcward (Jul 29, 2010)

I would frame it up myself, then have someone pour it. You do not want to mix that much concrete by yourself if that is what you are thinking of doing-alot of work even if you have someone to help. PM sent.


----------



## Pat Tria (Jul 29, 2010)

40'x40'x4" slab is 20 yards of concrete. A yard of standard mix is about $90-100 and a truck holds 9 yards. They don't give you much time to off load (1 hour) before they hit you with an additional off load charge. You'll need an experienced crew . That project is  a little too much for a do-it-yourselfer.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 29, 2010)

Pat Tria said:


> 40'x40'x4" slab is 20 yards of concrete. A yard of standard mix is about $90-100 and a truck holds 9 yards. They don't give you much time to off load (1 hour) before they hit you with an additional off load charge. You'll need an experienced crew . That project is  a little too much for a do-it-yourselfer.



Exactly, unless you have experience, help with experience, the tools necessary and a strong back I would not attempt to pour a 1600 sq ft slab.

If you know how to prepare the ground to grade and how to build the forms, you can contact contractors and see if they will discount you for  the ground prep and forms yourself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2010)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> You probably can't get the concrete delivered nearly as cheaply as a contractor can. If you can do the lay out and prep work yourself and get the forms set, you can probably hire a contractor to pour it for about the same as it would cost you to pour it yourself.


 


Brassman said:


> Price them both & go from there. There are a lot of hungry contractors out there. If the prices are close, I'd go with a reputable contractor instead of getting the concrete myself.


 


tcward said:


> I would frame it up myself, then have someone pour it. You do not want to mix that much concrete by yourself if that is what you are thinking of doing-alot of work even if you have someone to help. PM sent.


 


Pat Tria said:


> 40'x40'x4" slab is 20 yards of concrete. A yard of standard mix is about $90-100 and a truck holds 9 yards. They don't give you much time to off load (1 hour) before they hit you with an additional off load charge. You'll need an experienced crew . That project is a little too much for a do-it-yourselfer.


 


jimbo4116 said:


> Exactly, unless you have experience, help with experience, the tools necessary and a strong back I would not attempt to pour a 1600 sq ft slab.
> 
> If you know how to prepare the ground to grade and how to build the forms, you can contact contractors and see if they will discount you for the ground prep and forms yourself.


 
What they said, except without having an account with the concrete company, and depending on where you are the cost of the mud could be as much as $150 a yd. delivered with good access and you'll have to sign a waiver if there is an existing drive or yard for the truck to drive across.

A concrete contractor buys it everyday, has an account (a reputable contractor that is) and can buy the mud much cheaper. If you do the form work satisfactorily and all they have to do is show up, pour and finish then that is the way to go.

Good luck. PM sent.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What they said, except without having an account with the concrete company, and depending on where you are the cost of the mud could be as much as $150 a yd. delivered with good access and you'll have to sign a waiver if there is an existing drive or yard for the truck to drive across.
> 
> A concrete contractor buys it everyday, has an account (a reputable contractor that is) and can buy the mud much cheaper. If you do the form work satisfactorily and all they have to do is show up, pour and finish then that is the way to go.
> 
> Good luck.



As a kid we did a 8ft x24ft pad..My dad knew how to do the work,we trucked in the concrete and it went without a hitch....if you do the form and rebar get the contractor to look at it before they show up to pour or you could have big issues.....


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 29, 2010)

One thing to add, be sure to use a fiber mix.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What they said, except without having an account with the concrete company, and depending on where you are the cost of the mud could be as much as $150 a yd. delivered with good access and you'll have to sign a waiver if there is an existing drive or yard for the truck to drive across.
> 
> A concrete contractor buys it everyday, has an account (a reputable contractor that is) and can buy the mud much cheaper. If you do the form work satisfactorily and all they have to do is show up, pour and finish then that is the way to go.
> 
> Good luck. PM sent.



I haven't checked lately --the economy may have changed things-- but a couple of our local ready mix companies wouldn't deliver for a DYI project over a small minimum.  In their opinion took too long to get in and out while the homeowner futzed around trying to shove around 6 yards of concrete by himself.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm building a house and had my footers and porches...basically what I have found you can buy the concrete for what a person with an account can buy it and pour and finish.  What I have saved on is getting my own rebar and digging footer and forms.  Then just have them order with their account and a little to finish.


----------



## jigman29 (Jul 29, 2010)

Unless the contractor buys thousands of yards a year he probably wont get it much cheaper but if you have never did any concrete work before you shouldnt try this yourself.You a lot of equipment to properly finish a slab and the rent would run you quite a bit plus if you have to have it re-done if you mess up it will cost you a small fortune.Good luck if you do try to do it yourself.


----------



## mattech (Jul 29, 2010)

I would look at doing concrete as getting a tattoo,for the most part it's there forever and you get what you pay for, if you are'nt highly experinced to do a slab that size, then don't. A slab that big would magnify the slightest bit of imperfection on the angle among all the other factors. pay a highly reputable person to do the foundation, after that everything else is pretty easy.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Jul 29, 2010)

pay to have it done... if you screw it up you have no recourse... if someone else screws it up, you have recorse. you;re not gonna save that much $$ anyway.


----------



## SCOTT HILDERBRAND (Jul 29, 2010)

Way too big of a project for a do-it-yourselfer!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 29, 2010)

One of the questions I ask myself before doing an "do it yourself" project:  What happens if I mess up?

For example: Adding a wall to a large room to make a closet:  If I mess up, I'm out the material and my pride.

Gas lines: If I mess up, I blow my family to smitherins.

Pouring that much concrete and not having something not go right: You are not only left with losing your money in materials, but that's a heck of a lot of concrete to break into pieces and clean up.

That's one job I'd hire out.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jul 30, 2010)

The risk with little experience is pretty high for a slab that size.  It it were a 10x10 Patio I'd say go for it but you're looking @ about $2000 just in concrete.  Last time I was building you could get flat work(slabs) done for $4 a foot give or take finished.  That's if you have a working relationship with a concrete guy.  It means you should be able to get your slab done all materials and work done for $6400 or there about.  With the economy the way it is right now I'm betting with some leg work and phone calls you could get it a lot cheaper than $4 a foot.  Have you gotten any bids at all?


----------



## chashlls150 (Jul 30, 2010)

HALOJmpr said:


> The risk with little experience is pretty high for a slab that size.  It it were a 10x10 Patio I'd say go for it but you're looking @ about $2000 just in concrete.  Last time I was building you could get flat work(slabs) done for $4 a foot give or take finished.  That's if you have a working relationship with a concrete guy.  It means you should be able to get your slab done all materials and work done for $6400 or there about.  With the economy the way it is right now I'm betting with some leg work and phone calls you could get it a lot cheaper than $4 a foot.  Have you gotten any bids at all?



x2. Its free to get a price from a contractor so get one. Let them worry about it. Its would take you one day to prepare the slab then pour it the next. Thats two days off work. Add that the the do it yourself price. Then you will need at least 3 or 4 competent friends(which are hard to come by). Your slab is nearly 20 yards of concrete and thats alot especially for the do it yourselfer. Let a pro do it.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jul 30, 2010)

Just as a side note .... if you can handle a brush or light trowel finish then you can save some more money.  To slick finish it they have to wait for the top to cure and then machine trowel it.  Since it's going to be a workshop I'd stay away from the brush because it can be hard to sweep up.  Light trowel is fine.   Get their bid .... then say "that's a slick finish price right?"  Then when they say yes say " how much will you save me if we just light trowel it?"  I've saved hundreds that way before.  Hope it all helps!


----------



## chase870 (Jul 31, 2010)

Concrete is expensive and heavy. If your not dead on the money when you pour it you dont have a lot of time to fix it. After it dries you are stuck with it or you have to tear it out and repour it. I have a awsome concrete contractor I use he's not the cheapest or the most expensive he's really good. If you start your project with a bad slab or foundation the rest is not going to go well


----------



## earl (Jul 31, 2010)

Make sure you get a notorized  release of  release of lien before paying a dime . You don't want to pay a contractor and then get a bill from the concrete plant and the lumber yard . Also get a certificate of insurance with your address . A lot of times the lowest priced guy may skip a few steps.


----------



## HBC4570 (Jul 31, 2010)

i don't do any insulation or concrete work.contractor!


----------



## xlr8ngn (Aug 1, 2010)

I poured 7 yards myself and it about killed me.  I am no slouch, but concrete work is tough, especially when the concrete truck man  puts too much in one spot and you have to rake it.  I would highly recommend you bring plenty of experienced help, or have it done by a contractor.  BTW, they make it looks so easy, but it isn't.


----------



## chase870 (Aug 1, 2010)

earl said:


> Make sure you get a notorized  release of  release of lien before paying a dime . You don't want to pay a contractor and then get a bill from the concrete plant and the lumber yard . Also get a certificate of insurance with your address . A lot of times the lowest priced guy may skip a few steps.



X2 if you find a good contractor keep him


----------



## Russ Toole (Aug 1, 2010)

Of course it will be cheaper to do it yourself, but then unless you are experienced at finishing concrete it will likely look like you no what.

I have seen some lousy driveway jobs from people that wanted to save some money.  No your limitations.  If your having to ask if it will save you money, then you probably should have someone do the job for you.  Unless you dont mind looking at the butchered concrete for the next, hmm lets saw 20 years.

Concrete and sheetrock finished are things i will pay to have done.


----------



## Jr Branham (Aug 6, 2010)

*front load truck*

Me and a buddy poured my slab for my shop (32x40). We poured in three sections. We asked for front load trucks, the guys they sent really helped with the placement. One guy was really good and we didn't have to move too much. It was an all day project, I rented a power trowel. Good Luck.


----------



## Offroad (Aug 7, 2010)

I bought a mixer and did all the work myself, laid it out in sections, took me about two months on weekends and some afternoons to complete. Lot's of hard work and not the professional job as a contractor would do. If I could afford it I would hire the job out next time.


----------

